# GM Pass Lock Anti Theft Problem



## excel (Feb 9, 2011)

General Motors once again their engineers have managed to prove they have no business calling themselves an engineer. 

Thieves would be better description.

You go out to your 2002 Chevy Express 2500 Cargo Van put the key in the ignition and it won't start. Security light on. Oh joy!

So you check the manual which says check the fuse. If no fuse problem go to pass lock section. You go there and it tells you nothing to fix it.

What this so called anti theft system has done is STOLEN the USE of your own vehicle. 

The system thinks the key you are using is not the right key you must be trying to hot wire your own van. The IDIOTS!

So I go on line and read hundreds of posts with all kinds of GM vehicles with the same problem. 

Dealerships want up to $1,300 to fix what THEY messed up. 

So one tries to find out do you have pass lock one or two system? 
Good luck on that. Still can't figure it out.

You need to know this in order to know what route to take to hopefully fix it.

Some people are using by-pass starting systems but of course then you are losing all security of your vehicle.

Corporate GM should be responsible for another one of their engineering jokes but oh no just bail them out.

I know this is a long shot but anyone here have this year van and problem before?


----------



## Beeman (Dec 29, 2002)

Factory security systems are a joke, they do more to prevent owners from driving their vehicles then they ever did against thieves. I would look into the bypass they use for the remote start systems if you truly have security system problems. I wouldn't worry too much about someone stealing a 10 year old van, not high on the stolen vehicle ranking list. Besides if I was stealing your van or any car I would use a tow truck and not be trying to drive it away.
Now be sure it's a security system failure before doing anything. I bought a pickup and they thought they had a security problem, it was a bad fuel pump.


----------



## manfred (Dec 21, 2005)

My 2000 chevy pu had the security light on for a week solid awhile back. 
It had me worried when I started to look into it but just suddenly went away.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

I have no desire to buy one of those things. If I live long enough, I'll be driving antiques instead of that.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Harry Chickpea said:


> I have no desire to buy one of those things. If I live long enough, I'll be driving antiques instead of that.



I'll stick with antiques too, unless govt forces me to drive something newer. And if I do have to own a modern miracle, its going to be mega squirt'd first time it wants to play these little security games. I'll spend $400 on mega squirt before I spend $1300 on a key.

Probably by that time though we'll be forced to only lease cars and they will have systems constantly monitored by big brother. Ten years in cross bar motel if you get caught with a tampered system that doesnt phone home.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

................purchased my 2003 Cevy 8.1 dually in june '09 , Previous owner had Alzheimers and supposedly had lost the black thingy's which activitate the alarm system ! So , I've never purchased those items , had regular keys made at D. Depot and they work just fine . 
...............After reading this thread I'm left wondering IF the daughter had the alarm system deactiviated , but I still see the little red light blinking at night when I lock all doors on the truck .?? , fordy


----------



## excel (Feb 9, 2011)

Harry Chickpea said:


> I have no desire to buy one of those things. If I live long enough, I'll be driving antiques instead of that.


Thanks for all your help Harry!

I love the older vans had a few of them back when the construction landscape was different around here. Had a 79 and an 84. Both Fords.

Now you better be driving up in a newer looking van which the 2002 model looks new as designs don't change much through the years.

I knew this thread be a long shot. 

Hopefully if someone reads it and runs into the problem in the future at least they will know where to begin.


----------

